# 8gb Transcend JetFlash drive throws write protected messages



## zell_udm (Jul 13, 2009)

I have an 8gb transcend V10 JetFlash flash drive.It's about 1 and a half years old and was working fine till this morning.Here's the problem:When I connected the usb drive to a WIN XP SP2 machine any attempts to write data to the drive fails by showing the message the disk is write protected.

Although there is no write protection switches in the drive it gives me the same message.I also cannot format my drive as it throws the same message.

Here's the weird part,the removable flash drive icon which is usually displayed by WIN XP is not the same.Instead it displays a hard disk icon which is used to denote the local hard drive.Here's the screenshot to see what I mean

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3517/3715975561_efe48947e0_o.gif
D:\ is the flash drive

I've tried using all sorts of formatting utility and nothing seems to solve the problem eve trancends own mFormat utility and the latest Online Repair Utility does'nt seem to get the job done.

Moreover I've connected the usb flash drive to 3 different systems(all running WIN XP SP2 since there is no other OS in my viscinity)the same problem persists and I'm positive that the systems were clean from malware

I've googled for solutions and it seems that I'm at my wits end. Can anyone please help me out???


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

It has all the appearances of a failed drive. Not uncommon for flash drives, particularly of that age.


----------



## zell_udm (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Tyree.Does this means that my flash drive is defunct and there is probably no way to repair or restore it??Oh and I forgot to mention that data that was previously written on to the drive before it's failure is still intact and it can be perfectly read(a movie file and some excel sheets) and I can access my drive as would normally do.


----------



## zell_udm (Jul 13, 2009)

Another weird thing is that testdrive(A freeware I stumbled upon sourceforge) detects two flash drives and it shows the capacity of one flash drive as around 800gb!!

Here's the screenshot to show what I mean:
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2445/3719346150_1908212f66_o.gif

Also,the device manager in windows detects the presence of two drives although I've plugged in only one flash drive.

Here's the screen shot:
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2539/3719373640_ef09c1f3b0_o.gif

My LG Jazz LCD TV is also able to recognise the drive without a hitch and read it's contents.


----------

